# ww2 medal entitlement



## cameronj (Jan 22, 2012)

Good evening

I am continuing to build a picture of my late fathers service record and Members have been extremely helpful in past threads so and am hoping someone can answer a couple of queries I currently have

(1) I have a notice he had from the General Register and Records Office of Shipping and Seamen along with 2 ribbons ie 1939-45 Star and War Medal 1939-45, how do I go about obtaining a copy of these medals as I believe he only ever had the ribbons

(2)What was the criteria for being given the Atlantic star?
any info will be gratefully received

Jim Cameron


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Jim,
Do you have your dads CRS10 or his discharge book? If he did not recieve medals you would need one of these do***ents together with WW2 movement cards to obtain medals from the Marine and Coastguard Agency.


see http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ant-seamens-campaign-medal-records-1939-1945/
This will give you the criteria for the award of the Atlantic Star and allow you to search and download your fathers medal card.

regards
Roger


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

If I remember from the end of the war it was some Shipping Department in Cardiff where I got my medals after producing my 2 discharge books. I got the 39-45 star, Atlantic, Italy and Burma stars and victory medal. Always felt undeserving of some as the period spent in those zones weren't all that long> If I remember it was 3 months in a theatre of war. Poor sods in Burma for instance fought for years in dreadful conditions whereas I slept in my bunk always.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Jim 

To qualify for the Atlantic Star - 

The recipient must first have earned the 1939-45 Star and there must have been a further six months service anywhere at sea between 3rd September, 1939, and 8th May, 1945. This must include service in the South Atlantic west of longitude 20 degrees east, Home Waters, and serving in the convoys to North Russia during the second period of the six months.

Regards

Ian


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I think the first thing Jim needs to do is check for a medal entitlement issue in BT 395 at the National Archives Kew then contact the Registry of Shipping and Seamen in Cardiff - now the Maritime & Coastguard Agency.

They will reassess his medal entitlement which will probably come down to the fact that the information that Jim has is all anybody has due to the ravages of time. In that case then you need to follow the advice given by Roger.

I have been through the process more times than I can remember and am happy to advise if required.

If you have not already done so or are not familiar with the Kew file BT 395 (Registry of Shipping and Seamen: Database of World War II Medals issued to Merchant Seamen), I can check for you. If you wish to give his name, date and place of birth we can check and take it from there.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## cameronj (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi

thanks for the various replies , they are much appreciated

HUGH I have the print out from BT395 which shows 39/45 star circled and with an X , along with the 39/45 medal with similar markings.

The Discharge ref. no. is correct but there is a number in the final col. ie 132091 but the heading is not readable - what does ref to.

jim cameron


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Jim,

132091 is the entitlement file reference held at Cardiff. You should quote this when you next contact them. As a matter of course this is the first thing you should do.

You mention in your first post that you only have the ribbons. The 'X' and the circle indicate both the medal and ribbons were issued.
So it looks like he or his next of kin were issued with the medal and ribbons for the 1939/45 Star and the War Medal. If you think he should have had the Atlantic Star, they will ask you to supply the evidence.

This evidence will need to be in the form of a Dis A Book copy or his CRS 10 file from Kew along with the movement cards for all qualifying ships 1939-45.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## cameronj (Jan 22, 2012)

*Ww2 medal entitlement*

Thanks Hugh

I am his next of kin and we could not find any medals only ribbons

Thanks for the ref. Information and I will now follow this up with the Maritine and Coastguard agency and will let you know how I get on 

Thanks again

Jim cameron


----------

